
What did Jesus really look like? - benologist
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35120965
======
saintjohn
What did a fictional character look like? Seriously?

~~~
EvenThisAcronym
Perhaps you should do some research on the subject before making such an
ignorant statement.

